# Lola's spay is tomorrow - yikes!



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

So I have had to rearrange Lola's spay and she is now having it done tomorrow! Rather nervous! 

I bought her baby vests to wear afterwards. On the advice of Ruth I decided to get her used to wearing a vest today.... In true Lola style she was completely unphased and promptly fell asleep! Let's hope she takes tomorrow in her stride too!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awwww..... Little Lola 

I'm sure she'll be just grand and great she's used to the onesie.

Molly just stood stalk still in hers... Very unimpressed... Forever the drama queen 

All the very best and let us know how she gets on :hug::hug::hug:

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Mairi!!!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Not sure why this posted twice?!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lola looks very comfy in her onesie!
Hope it all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Ah, Lola looks so comfy in her onesie. Do hope all goes OK tomorrow - will be thinking of you both.

Toffin
x


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw bless you both, Darcie is booked in tomorrow too!

Hope all goes well, will be thinking of you & Lola x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck for Darcie too, hope she is ok and sails through it all. I feel awful knowing what Lola is facing tomorrow yet she is totally oblivious! 😳


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Nadine! She looks so cute in that vest... Glad she has taken to it well. Tomorrow will be fine and I am sure your lovely girl will do just great! We are thinking about you both. Lola sends lots of doggy love to Lola! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Good luck to Darcie and Rachel too!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Awhhhh!! She looks very comfortable!!! I put Carleys on her for a few days before also and she did very well with them!! I know there is not much anyone can say to lessen the nervousness you are feeling, but Carley did just grand . . very quiet and still the first day . . just kept her comfortable and quiet as possible. The next day she was walking softly and fairly subdued, but by day three it was a matter of holding her back!!! Will be thinking of Lola and Darcie tomorrow . . please post how they are doing!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wishing Lola all the best for tomorrow. I'm sure she'll be fine. I've yet to go through a season! Can't wait until it's all over!

Molly sounds like Honey in that I've bought her a new coat and she just stands there like a statue until we go out. She's a very strange little poo! x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you everyone!! I'll put an update on tmrw. Off to TRY and get some sleep now!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Too cute. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope that dropping Lola off at the vets wasn't too traumatic for you - it is one of the worst bits.

Keep holding on to the fact that by this time next week she'll be as good as new and you'll be fed up of having to restrict her exercise when she so obviously feels fine!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thinking about you and Lola today Nadine and of course Rachel and Darcie 

xxx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank-you all x its lovely to know so many of you have been through it and now have perfect pooches  

Hope Lola was ok this morning - Darcie was full of it and so fussy at the vets, she weights 7.45kg now bless! Was hard leaving her but gave her lots of cuddles before 

Will update you later with how shes getting on - please let us know how Lola is doing too x


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Rachel, glad all was well this morning with Darcie! Lola went in fine, she absolutely loves the vet.... Hmmmm, that may change after today!! I do feel guilty! I have been told her op will be about 11am and I'll get a call around lunchtime to tell me how it went then she will be ready for collection at about 3.30/4. The house feels so empty without her here! Right, must keep myself busy x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Glad both Lola and Darcie got on ok this morning ... They'll be home in no time 

Nadine, I wouldn't worry about Lola not liking the vets anymore, I too worried about this But Molly still runs in , lapping up all the attention  

xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Mairi, the house is so quiet without my little shadow!!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Hope everything is fine with Darcie and Lola - they'll be home soon and tucked up in their own beds. Or, if they are like Meadow, maybe not! 

Both Meadow and Jenna still love the vet, the veterinary nurses are really kind and make a huge effort to help puppies stay confident. All lead training goes out of the window when we go, nice loose leads from the car, then they spot the door, and I'm hauled in at a rate of knots! Very embarrassing.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank-you all! I've just called the vet & Darcie has just had her per meds but not the operation yet  I was expecting her to be recovering by now really hope she recovers this afternoon so she can come home tonigh, will keep you all updated! 

How is Lola doing? Bless they really are our little shadows  x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor you waiting is the worst!
Hope Darcie, Lola and I think Hachi too, are all back in their own beds soon,


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Well little miss Lola is home! Yay! She seems rather sleepy and isn't up for walking at all but is wagging her tail, well it is moving very slightly which I am classifying as a groggy wag!! She is snuggled up in bed now. They said she was as good as gold and that they had all fallen in love with her!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hope everyone's operations went well and all are safely home.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Rachel - I hope you have had a Darcie update by now and that you get her home tonight. The wait is horrible. I wish I could fast forward the next 10 days!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahh glad Lola is home safe and well... Sleep is the best thing for her right now.

I'm not surprised they fell for her 

Hoping Darcie is home soon too

xxx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw bless pleased Lola is home & all snuggled in bed sleeping now, she will need the rest x

Darcie is also home  picked her up at 6pm, she is very sleepy and currently laid in the living room looking very sorry for helself  I feel a bad mum! Her wound looks slightly bigger then I was expecting, did Lola have keyhole or traditional? X


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Glad you got Darcie home too! Lola had traditional and I would say her wound is
about 1" long. She has had a little bit of food and done a wee and is zonked out again. Here are a couple of pics of her having a cuddle with my husband (he was carrying her downstairs) and of her eating lying down - princess Lola!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw bless her she l


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw she looks very settled & like shes already recovering well  hope she has a good night & settles.

Darcie had eaten some rice & scrambled egg as recommended by the vet but hasn't been out for a wee yet! Her wound is about 3"


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Glad you got Darcie home too! Lola had traditional and I would say her wound is
> about 1" long. She has had a little bit of food and done a wee and is zonked out again. Here are a couple of pics of her having a cuddle with my husband (he was carrying her downstairs) and of her eating lying down - princess Lola!
> 
> View attachment 4674
> ...


Awww....the wee soul 

Glad she is doing so well

Hope you both have a peaceful sleep tonight

xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RachelJ said:


> Aw she looks very settled & like shes already recovering well  hope she has a good night & settles.
> 
> Darcie had eaten some rice & scrambled egg as recommended by the vet but hasn't been out for a wee yet! Her wound is about 3"


Glad Darcie is doing well... 

I ended up taking Molly for a very short leaded walk as she wouldn't go in the garden. 

Hope you both sleep well tonight... And the wound will disappear in no time... I can't even see Molly's anymore and it was only a couple of months ago 

xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well that's that horrible day over for you all. Hope you all get a good nights sleep and everything heals well and fast for your girls.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely Lola looks so sweet and has post op eyes... hope she is feeling better tomorrow.
And good to hear Darcie is home too... she'll let you know when she wants a wee..
Poor girls, they will both feel better soon.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sooo glad both girls are home and snuggled in!!! And the wound will heal quickly, I cant even see Carleys now as well! Carleys incision was about 2 inches. They will be better after a nights rest!! Hope you all sleep well!!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aw missed this was happening! So pleased Lola and Darcie are home safe and sound :hug:


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Aww, the wee souls. They will be fine soon. All over now. Life will be much less complicated for them and you from now on. Bless.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so glad Lola and Darcie are doing well. Don't worry about the scar it will fade. You are a very good mom doing what is best for your poo.


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank-you all so nice to be reassured weve done the right thing, Darcie eventually went out for a wee but only after being in the garden for about 10minutes! We tucked her up in bed in the kitchen as normal but she didn't settle very well was whining for about 20minutes before she went back to sleep. 

I have just taken her out into the garden for a wee, she seemed to be struggling having a poo which I think can be quite normal? I've now brought her upstairs to lay on the bed & have some more rest but she is full of it scratting at the bed and wanting to play  wasn't expecting her to be so lively especially as she only at the op at 2pm yesterday & was traditional x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Now the fun starts! keeping a 'poo calm and quiet. 
But good to hear that she is feeling better in herself this morning.
I took Kiki for short lead walk the day after because she would not poo in the garden, then shut her in the kitchen, because if left alone she did sleep - if she was with us she tried to jump on the sofa, pestered the collie, threw her toys around etc etc!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Rachel, I'm glad she is doing so well. Lola is definitely not active, she just wants cuddles and is pining if I go out of sight! She hasn't done a wee since last night despite us hanging out in the garden together in the rain and no poos! She keeps suddenly jumping up and looking at her tummy, obviously little twinges, but apart from that is taking it easy. I'm surprised at how she was lying earlier, in full frog stretch with her back paws out behind her fast asleep! We put towels around her basket last night in case of any accidents but I don't think she moved all night!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Aw bless her she looks so cute, it is maybe a good thing she is resting & taking it steady! Hope she goes for a wee soon & gets alittle bit of energy back x

Darcie just wants to play  not sure if its such a good thing though, she keeps wanting to go out in the garden but doesn't seen to do anything, she's also already been on the sofa  she has eaten scrambled egg & some if her normal biscuits & still wanted more!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Awwww, what a cutie, she looks full of beans! Lola is still giving me big sad eyes! She had some egg this morning but isn't really drinking. I keep encouraging her but failing! She'll get there in her own time I guess.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ahhh... Bless the 2 girls ... Both equally adorable 

Nadine, Molly did the same where she would suddenly jump up like she had been bitten on the bum !!  I ended up taking her on short leaded walks as she never went in the garden. When she was out it was like she had never had the op but once back inside...straight to her bed. 

Darcie sounds like she's not had the op!!! 
It is hard keeping them calm but I'm sure she'll be fine 

xxx


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

So pleased Lola is OK this morning. The photo of her stretched out between bed and floor is lovely. She'll be getting lots of tlc and she'll be right as rain soon. It must be such a relief to have got it over and done with.

Toffin
x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

How are our girlies this evening? 

xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Rachel, I'm glad she is doing so well. Lola is definitely not active, she just wants cuddles and is pining if I go out of sight! She hasn't done a wee since last night despite us hanging out in the garden together in the rain and no poos! She keeps suddenly jumping up and looking at her tummy, obviously little twinges, but apart from that is taking it easy. I'm surprised at how she was lying earlier, in full frog stretch with her back paws out behind her fast asleep! We put towels around her basket last night in case of any accidents but I don't think she moved all night!
> View attachment 4679


Aw sorry I'm only checking in now! (Work mental but that's besides the point)! 

Nadine, so glad Lola did so well. She looks so cute in her vest and I'm glad she is taking it easy. The pictures are great. Lola and I are hoping then next week and a bit go smoothly for you and your Lola. I'm sure it will fly by! 

Xx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> How are our girlies this evening?
> 
> xxx


Darcie is doing well thanks Mairi  she is her normal self currently snuggled up on me sleeping, I am very surprised how quickly she seems to be recovering, I'm trying to keep her calm & not too playful but so far so good - will keep you updated over the next few days x hope Lola had had a good day & is recovering nicely x

P.s I was showing my mum & Nanna pictures of Molly today - they loved her x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

RachelJ said:


> Darcie is doing well thanks Mairi  she is her normal self currently snuggled up on me sleeping, I am very surprised how quickly she seems to be recovering, I'm trying to keep her calm & not too playful but so far so good - will keep you updated over the next few days x hope Lola had had a good day & is recovering nicely x
> 
> P.s I was showing my mum & Nanna pictures of Molly today - they loved her x


So glad she's doing well... I'm sure she's getting lots of TLC 

Ahh... That's lovely thank you 
Don't be fooled by the cuteness though 

xxx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

She is getting plenty  they are very lucky pooches but I think we are equally as lucky to have them  x


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Hachi will be neutered next Tuesday Feb 5th...I will say a prayer for you and Lola and Darcie too...all will be fine....I'm nervous about Hachi's procedure myself....be assured of all of our support....Blessings Senyma


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Good luck for Hachioji when her big day comes. The baby vests have really worked well for Lola, definitely worth considering. Nx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Woops, autocorrect changed her name - I promise I wrote Hachi !!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm really impressed, I just received a call from one of the vet's nurses to see how Lola was doing. Little things like that make such a difference!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

How is Lola? Hope she's getting some energy back x 

Darcie went for her check up today an they said she had alittle fluid on her belly which should go soon - not heard of that before so hopefully it's quite normal x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Skyesdog said:


> Woops, autocorrect changed her name - I promise I wrote Hachi !!


 Don't you just LOVE autocorrect Glad all the little spayed poos are doing well.


----------



## senyma (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope all went well today for Lola and Darcie...I thought the message I sent last evening got posted...but I must have mess up lol...My Hachie will be neutered this coming Tuesday the 5th...I am anxious about the procedure and the collar...I know he won't like it ......wish us luck


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Wishing you both well  it will be fine & all over with soon x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

How are the girls today? I hope they are both doing well.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola is definitely getting better. She is still enjoying lots of naps but is now back into her usual routine in terms of eating and garden visits. Well, apart from the fact that she is looking for scrambled eggs, chicken, rice, veg etc instead of kibble!! Her ability to devour a bowl of food but leave the pieces of kibble untouched amazes me! Her wound is looking clean and isn't red - for the moment she is leaving it alone. Back to the vet a week on Monday to get the stitches out. The back to normal hopefully! N x


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Darcie is doing ok thank-you although im alittle concerned about the fluid on her belly but the vet said it should go soon so just keeping an eye on it! We had an emergency trip to the vet this morning aswell as I took her cone off an had a baby vest on instead - Darcie started to scrat under her mouth/chin which is quite normal but I thought she was doing it more due to having the cone off, I then noticed some blood around her mouth & her gum was swollen! The vet said she had slight inflammation & dermatitis on her gum which could have been caused from the tube in her mouth whilst having the op  so an injection & antibiotics later & she's home and full of it - ah wishing her better very soon  

Hope Lola is doing ok x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Darcie - she is just having one of those grim post op experiences - if it is not one end it is the other!
Hope she is much better tomorrow.
And Lola regains her appetite for boring, normal food!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor Darcie, hope her mouth heals good and quick!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Awwww, poor darcie! Have you had to put the cone back on to stop her from scratching? Get well soon from Lola too xxx


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks Marzi! My daughters are getting a bit too used to having scrambled eggs for breakfast too!!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank-you I've passed the get will wishes on x

Yes got the cone back on  feel mean but can't risk her getting an infection in her gum, she's on antibiotics until next Saturday when she has her stitches out so fingers crossed she will start to get better over the next few days & by Saturday will be her fit & healthy self  x

Pleased to hear Lola is doing well  x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

poor Darcie. I hope things take a better turn for her soon. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------

